# 125 Gallon Red Belly Tank, filter questions?



## Brian (Feb 27, 2003)

In the process of setting up a 125 gallon tank for Red Belly's (about 7-10 2" RBP), and I have a Fluval 404 that I just purchased. I also have a HOT Magnum 250 filter I was given for free. Should I use both of these filters? How are effective are powerheads and should I buy one or two? Also, how effective are the undergravel filter systems ( I have one already), I was thinking to maybe set that up with the Magnum, but I dont know what will work best though. I figure some of you piranha experts have some good experiance in this field. I also purchased an Aqua Mist to produce alittle movement in the tank. Thanks guys.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Use both of those filters, get 2 powerheads are good to use. As for under gravel, I have never used them but people say they aren't that good. Others like them. Its up to you.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

use them both







i have a powerhead 901 in my 125gal works really well but. but i have 6 (4'' - 7'') rbp's i'm not sure if thats to powerful for 2'' p's but you can turn the outlet up if its to much till they grow wont take to long! if your going with live plants you have to cover them really good or they will float arround or get sucked in the intake filter it kinda blows









i'm not one of the piranha experts


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the powerheads will add current and oxygen , but thats about it, it wont help filtration or anything like that.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> the powerheads will add current and oxygen , but thats about it, it wont help filtration or anything like that.


 yeah, it may improve effeciency by mixing your water better too


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Sure if I had that extra filter I would add it too :biggrin:


----------



## Brian (Feb 27, 2003)

Should I purchase another Fluval 404 or just stick with the Magnum and Fluval. Yeah I plan on having plants and some driftwood and rocks.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

u should get two 902 power head it will make u water move alot like a river and the p's will like it , piranhas love running water the love swimming throught it


----------

